# Vail Boaters valiantly defend home turf



## onebakedpotato (May 12, 2005)

What is the argument against cleaning the creek? Pristine? Fishing? Private property? Tradition?

I do not know anything about the situation but from afar....Some of theese and other arguments may be valid. Name calling is fun, but how about working toward a common good?


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Chorter I thought you didn't run anything that didn't have a minimum 5000 CFS and 500 FPM. What are you doing back in the states (CO)?

In true chunderboy fashion, you should have told him to look over his shoulder because Pam Anderson was leaned over picking up his pogey, and shove your AT sideways up his arse... If the Dyson's multiply heaven help us....

PS: FrankenFullmer hit Valle yesterday....

STeve.


----------



## yakpass (May 24, 2005)

It really is sad that some folks feel like since they moved into an area either a few months or years ago they are suddenly entitled to be the sole users of that place. Last I heard, the land you currently live on was stolen from Native Americans. My point is the whole thing about Vail Valley boaters contempt for Front rangers is absolutely the most ludecrous bunch of bull I think I've ever heard. Until one of them speaks Hope Indian, I say use your substantial manhood to urinate up a spectra throw rope.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

yakpass said:


> It really is sad that some folks feel like since they moved into an area either a few months or years ago they are suddenly entitled to be the sole users of that place. Last I heard, the land you currently live on was stolen from Native Americans. My point is the whole thing about Vail Valley boaters contempt for Front rangers is absolutely the most ludecrous bunch of bull I think I've ever heard. Until one of them speaks Hope Indian, I say use your substantial manhood to urinate up a spectra throw rope.


You must consider the source. I'm a native of Colorado, so no matter where I'm at in the state, that's where I'm from. (If I'm in Aspen, then I'm an Aspenhole. If for some silly reason I stop in Vail, then I'm a Vail Valley Vidiot.)


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

We are sooo cool up here in Vail that we dont have time to cut wood we are too busy taking care of multigazillion dollar homes. but if you come up, we could try to get a posse together to help out, but we have some secrets weve been scouting and looking to clean up elsewhere  , put a post up and well go do it, quite the bitchin', P.S. I have no gripes about front range boaters, I just think life is better here...


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

chunder would be proud


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

Liquid chaos, if we come up there to cut out your wood the last thing we would do is call your bitch ass. I'm sure you'd just sit on the sidelines stroking the latest issue of Vail Highlife magazine while we cleaned out your shit in typical vail fashion. Enjoy the good life up there until a truckload of illegal immagrants hits a patch of ice on the freeway and takes out your house in gypsum, freeway scum.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

WC,
Good to see you up there yesterday. Been a while. I agree on cleaning her out of wood. By the time you finish the run, your ready for more. I know few people have been up there cutting like mad for a couple of years. Seems for every log removed, two more come down. Im kind of lazy and can't claim any wood removal so........
As for the dude hastling you, who was it? I know we joke a bunch but if someone was a certified dick, we have no room for it. And as for Vail types, they are loosers (I live in Gypsum aka Gitsum now!) If you need a place to crash while your around let me know.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Hobie - it was just Solli doing his thing. That was until he found the paintballs and had something else to occupy himself with - like plastering my truck in pink - and making lewd comments to grandmas going to a dinner party up the road. Of course Chorter has a point, if all that energy went into cleaning out wood...

Good boatin with ya'll.


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for the offer hobie,
I think your boys name is matt salamon
A definite case of small cock syndrom so I can understand why the man is naturally a little agro.
No worries though the man fits in good up there.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

ahhhh. do you guys remember when the chunderboy first starting making appearances and everyone got all hyped up and their panties got in a bunch? now look at ya. your panties are still in a bunch! for those that did not get the humor in chorter's post, it was all in fun at the take out, during a post paddle drink. i agree 100% with everyone, this is a CLASSIC run and we all need to work together to keep er clean. thanks to a lot of folks- dan mitchell, jim rogers, dyson, etc, this run is 100% cleaner than the first time we went up there 5 years ago. like hobie said, it does seem that for every log taken out, 2 more appear and it will take everyone's efforts to keep it alive and going. it was awesome to see some steamboat boys coming down behind us! i gotta work on the ambi saturday, so i'm going to miss the party, but send him out in style this weekend and we will all try to keep the name alive!

now, to wayne chorter....turner and i have been talking last night and this afternoon, and we decided that you should have listened to chunderboy years ago. this creek is way over your head! you have no business getting worked like you did in such a remote environment. seriously, the best thing you accomplished all day was cracking open the beer for us to drink at the end of the hike. i know you think you are cool and all cause you have a posse behind you, but keep it up and it's my leg sized arm vs your pencil neck - get it. now go home to cali, keep practicing on the class 3 runs you are so good at and let me know when you can keep up. and by the way, you really shouldn't pick on the 80 y/o ladies like you did. she was a very sweet lady.

love,

matt solomon


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Gary


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

ps, lutz, i only slung one paintball ot your mudflap when you were there...not sure who was shooting the others....give me a call, video will be finished tonight, i hope, and i want to get it to you....

good paddling with ya, next time, let's go up to the clamshell and then head down....

ms
[email protected]


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

Matt vs. gary that would be a good show indeed!

Don't let this monkey get to you gary. Hanging out with the likes of Nick Turner I can see why the man talks such smack as turner has been perfecting this artform for years. I didn't see the mans lines but judging from the fact that his hands were shaking so bad he could barely hold his paddle, I don't feel like this man can be taken as a serious threat.


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

Being a objective witness to yesterdays shin dig - there is only one way to settle this. A paddle cross start above the Cross Creek Clam shell. The first boater down claims the first descent while the other(s) must clean the whole creek while being pelted by pink paint balls - from Holy Cross to the middle school.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Matts not getting to me JJ,love all the vail folks...They stay off there runs so I can paddle by myself...Really nice in Vail,especially when you don't see vail folks...I had to post that to see if you were lying about blood vessels and arteries exploding,lol..Maybe we found someone to take over for Sully until he figures out a way to get back into something and get off his hiatus...Peace,love,paddle...Ok forget the peace and love,vail sucks!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Gary, you done beating your chest yet??? smog and heat is getting to the brain
---970


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I hear ya endo,It's hot as hell down here...Wish I was up there showing you no paddling 970's how to get shit done...It's cool though,with the group up there I know I'll get the 1st d on your mtn..
Gary


----------



## Craporadude (Jul 11, 2005)

*Chunder Posse sighting*

I was lucky enough to run into the infamous Chunderposse on one of my first times out on the river in Colorado. We were paddling Cross Crk and spotted the posse making their way downstream. We ran home and locked up our women, then proceded to show those chumps the way down the river. Even that ******-bitch wayne chorter was there. He was WALKING down the creek with no kayak. I asked why such a stud as him was not paddling. He started wining about his shoulder hurting so I kneeded that bitch in the balls and backhanded his ass across the face. He kept wining about how Vail boys are so tough they must be on steroids, so we pinned him down and shot dozens of paintballs into his face and throut. That little wimp looked so cute with all the paint dripping out of his mouth that I kneed him in the balls again and tried to take his truck, but the Chunderposse took that when they kicked him out. So we shoved a brand new AT paddle up his ass and rolled back home to the sugar mama's of Vail. :shock:


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

Gary, your not getting anything unless your with me. we are talking about a run that looks like a mix between the green in NC and the inner gorge of the crystal. probably some of the sickest shit i'v seen in colorado. if this was in our back yard, we would be lapping it daily. it may just be that the "mountain men" don't know how to boof because there is about ten 8 footers in there. more clean boofs than any other run in the state. 5 logs for 2 miles of sweetness....how many years? we do twice that work just for sbc. 1/2 day of cleaning and 1/2 day of straight bagging vert. what would be a better way to spend a sunday? i'm sick of amature hour and smack talking....consider this one done!

chad - all joking aside. thanks for the beta and nice work on the standard. the lower section is too good to be just sitting there. if you want, lets set a time to get this done.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

craporadude - by "locking up your women" you must mean *** hags - your post sounds like a **** erotic fantasy or the plot to a gay s&m flick...
a very poor attempt at Chunder humor - at least come up with your own material. 

no class.


----------



## Chad D (May 11, 2005)

*Becoming a classic...*

Yo, glad you guys came up and checked it out. The lower section is where most of the work has been done (the steep gorge section with two big boofs at the end). I know some people have spent serious time cleaning from where you guys looked at down to the school. Everyone keeps the work low key (wilderness issues, wild and scenic status??, Minturn's water supply, etc.) and don't want to be known. Some people have even cleaned but never paddled it, go figure. 

I have heard that in the past that some of the lower has been run but the stories are so scattered no one is really sure if we are all talking about the same stuff and there are very few people to ask about it. Cross has been picked at for probably 7 years by now but I am fairly certain there are 1-2 First's left in there above where you looked but below where we paddled. The last two V drops (the slide with the log all the way across bank to bank you duck and Shuttle Bitch have defintely been paddled mutilple times). Shuttle Bitch was full of huge logs until the 02' season blew it out and we got a chance to First it in 03'.

I think it could be the best overall hair run in the state when we go top to bottom without wood issues. It will take some serious effort to get it good. Probably most of a weekend with even a large crew. At least now the interest is finally perked. By the way, Gary and Forest got pics of the 03' trips back then but I guess it didn't motivate them enough for 04' (can't blame em', I think they decided to do Upper Upper Cherry instead :lol 

Let's coordinate offline for the clean-up. Low profile is key until we are done with the work. I can rally some Vail folks but it is true there isn't much of a V+ crowd here. It's a hard call to make though when you gotta choose between a Suga' Mama or a chainsaw! I guess it's only one weekend :wink: 

Chad


If anyone else can chime in on this one and clear up Cross's past please do. It's been a long time coming, but this will become a classic. If you know of previous runs (partial/complete or whatever) and any more named drops, let's get it straight while we have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

craporadude

what the hell kind of name is this. It sounds like the choice is either to crap or take another dude, go back to neverland ranch you silly ******. It's obvious by your total of one post that you are a groupy steroid matt has recruited to defend such a sorry ass crew. The fact of the matter is that I only rolled into cross creek to run that silly left line on the first drop that all you bitches were afraid to run. Had I realized how much energy your girls in vail took out of a man I would have at least tried to get a couple hours of rest for the rest of the run, lets just say that smacking ass all night can be tough on the old shoulder joints. 
The second giveaway that your a poser, groupy, but lover of matts from the gym is your statement making fun of the fact that I was walking down the creek with no kayak. It is common knowledge among all vail boaters that when visiting members of the chunder posse roll into your weak ass truck stop of a town, they are to be escourted to any run of their choice. Since a contract drawn up and signed in 97 we have sworn not to call upon your girlfriends between the hours of 11pm-5am in exchange for having shuttle run at any vail county river of our choice as well as any sherpa services so desired.
I'm not sure what kind of stories matt has been telling you at the gym but let me just set you straight, when your slow ass porters finally got our shit back humvee there was one pink paintball streak on our window and a large trail of dust being left by an 86 subaru baja with 4 boats in the back. We were pissed for sure and felt bad for the poor sherpa who had to lick off the slime with his tongue. This kind of shit is not going to fly in the future. One more paintball seen on anyone of our vehicles and the contract is void, 11-5 will become chunderposse hours and a mass exudus of females leaving vail for steamboat will ensue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Side note: To anyone confused about all these so called vail females that have spent nights getting an ass slapping from the sic front range boys and then carrying their balls up the "hair" run for them...

These ladies are part of the front range's Relocation for the Institutionalized (referred to hereafter as RFTI). The front range has run into a problem finding space for these ladies and is now housing them at undisclosed locations in the Vail Valley. 

After several notorious incidents in and around our local valley night spots (which won't be mentioned), involving many a drink to the face and fists to the eye, the little lowland boys tucked tails and ran shrieking for the nearest RFTI complex, where they proceeded to get a little tard lovin'.

So indeed, they have it made when they come here... and to thank us for allowing the RFTI program to even exist in this pristine valley, be sure to ask them for $50.00 bucks (the gals in the RFTI program are "good eaters" and food donations are appreciated - no vienna sausages... they get enough of those from 303) when you see one of them and suggest log clearing creeks as community service.


----------



## Chad D (May 11, 2005)

RFTI has just announced they will be having a Cross Creek cleaning day. The "good eaters" in this group can easily handle a chainsaw and therefore have volunteered their efforts this fall. A peanut gallery fee will be required to watch the "women working on wood" and the funds raised will be spent without discretion. Details will follow.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Now this is where post's should be going...As for wisegirl-the chunder posse is from steamboat not the front range..These steamboat paddlers are just one step above the vail pukes..Gotta give it to the mtn girls as they fire shit up as I just witnessed this weekend with one,so I'll leave the girls out of it...

As for drink,face and fists-come one,talking about woodsheds and sqealing doesn't count for shit as us front rangers have been coming to your mtn for years and killing it along with all the vail wannabes...The funny thing about vail is all the good paddlers there never get on the buzz....Pretty sad when the front range knows you're weak and the other mtn towns Know you're weak,you folks better start cleaning your wood and taking your girls up there to first d your runs before we show up next summer and wreck the whole scene- you vail choads seem to have some of your woman thinking you guys are really that good,no wonder you want us to stay in the front range...

Gary


----------



## Chad D (May 11, 2005)

Gar, for one it's hard to wreck a creek scence that doesn't exist. And two, it's easy to leave the girls out, there are only ~3 that get it done!

Wish you weren't down, we are going back in there tonight after work. Might try and get another drop done as well depending on the daylight. Sucks to be a weekend warrior....

Chad


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

and two of them are in the pics I posted here....who is the third???

DP


----------



## Chad D (May 11, 2005)

Buffy. Don't know if she is still around here though. Rumor has it she ran the Buddha section (the biggest gorge section on Cross Creek above the school) years back the short time it was clean.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

Buffy rules!!!!!!!!

Think she lives out East????


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

She lives in asheville and is still getting it done...Theres more than 3 chad,you just have to get off the couch and go to a hard creek run and not the lower eagle,you puss...
G


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Okay - who the hell is Wisegirl Vail, CO because she is pretty damn funny.

Pappas - if you know her, cough it up or I will put dishsoap on your lawn too, just like I'm going to do to Gary.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

Bizzle--Where you hiding you little bitch. In the A/C, crying about your broken thumb or stiches or some other little wuss injury.

Sack up and run Bailey with us on Saturday---if there is water.

maybe we should ease you in and play at Golden.

Heading to Denver for Fifty and Eminem on Thurs, we should try and hook for some shots before the show.

Call me
DP


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Derek,

you planning on Baily on Saturday? If you are, could I join up with you? Like I said, never done it, but still looks like fun. Let me know. Golden friday middayish-afternoon and lower cc if theres enough water.

Josh


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

J,

If it holds thats the plan. Might be down with a Golden Sesh if there's enough H20. Gotta work ti like 5ish.

Drop me an email tomorrow to make a plan

DP


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Take your gay boating posts else where..This is a vail sucks thread...Dammit folks keep your eye on the ball...
Gary


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

USED to be a Valley Boater, Had BIGGER Sack than most and was asked to move to Boulder and panhandle Pearl St.

So now I juggle, try and sing Bob Dylan and beg for change while thinking about runnin the gnar on the lower Eagle and the Vail WW park.

DP


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Pappas - I'm running the Blue this weekend with Cricco and Gotzmer while the drive is still only an hour. I'm living here until August so I'll take a raincheck on those shots.

You and Gary remember - I'll be mayor of D-town soon enough, so you should align with me before I consolidate and create franchises (even if I can't run Cross Creek for another 5 years, so this post is still on topic, suckah!)


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

and you've got to question you manhood if you have to "sack up" or tell you friends to "sack up" just to run bailey.... are you kidding me?


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

I heard vail water causes shrinkage of the nutsack. All you Vail mutts might consider bottled water before the chunder posse bags all your first ds along with your girlfriends. But dont worry about us pokin your moms, we have standards. Your busted ass girlfriends are below those standards too, but we'll bang them simply on principle anyway. Better make sure they use colgate biatches. At least Chad D is drinkin bottled water, Chad you're welcome at any of the creeks in chunder posse territory, which is everywhere on god's great earth. But as for the rest of you i-70 scumbags, until some of that wood is cleaned, the rest of the world is off limits- even if you sallies nut up to venture beyond the lower eagle. I must say it's sad to see a mtn town despicable enough to justifyably recieve scorn from front rangers. Pretty sorry, vail chumps! :twisted:


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LMAO!And Kato is in the house...Oh man spoken like a true westy that ISN'T afraid to give it...About time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Kato... how old are you?


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Uh oh, you guys will get it now. Go get em wisegirl-this one should be pretty good. ChadD, nice work on Cross Creek. Keep it up! More than happy to help out when I have A night or weekend off, give a call to let me know when.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Kato, 

I can't say I'm a badass boater YET, but I can tell you're two creeks away from being a washed up, viagra popping, blind old fart front ranger has been, and when I am a bad ass and I get out of my creek boat and see you standing on the sides, and when I say "sides" I mean far enough away you won't fall in an eddy and die because you don't have your breathing hose, but close enough you can actually see... after you rinse the old man piss out of your sic ass aqua socks I'll let you sponge my boat out and then because Vail women aren't just hot, or just tough, we're forgiving too... I'll walk you back to your RAV 4 and help you point the steering wheel towards the nearest cliff, so you can do us all a favor and go to front ranger heaven (ours is different, but yours is kind of like the front range in general... it STINKS).


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

As usaul wisegirl blew it again..Kato is a mtn puke(steamboat) yet we on the frontrange(top of the food chain) respect mtn folk that let it go with no holding back even when it's one of there own..So wisegirl,sit down shut the hell up and PAY ATTENTION,you might learn how to be a bad ass yet..When Kato speaks you best look around you and in the mirror and ask why does EVERYONE think vail is sooooo weak?Reason---because it is!Now hush honey and go get some nose plugs.
Gary


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, so, I know he's from Steamboat...


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

sorry for the late response. I just returned from a leisure trip at the sao paulo mtn retreat of none other than the legendary hugh hefner. Did i tell you the chunder posse is a global entity? Well, wise girl, your misconceptions go beyond simply where kato the legend hails from. You might have to wait awhile for my "old fart" ass to see you killing it in a creek boat, because I'm only 22 (and already justifyable in claiming on your weak scene), not to mention it will take decades for you to improve your boating to be spectator worthy. But for me, the world is still my oyster. It's clear, however, that even though you think i'm some old guy, my steez has sparked your interest: "I'll let you sponge my boat out"- sounds like a come on to me. I don't blame you. Hell the bunnies down at hef's brazil house invited me to do crazy shiat to their "boats" too. Maybe if you cut some wood out of the creek for me I'll let you watch the chunder posse bag all the vert in your sorry county, if you can find your way off the lower eagle. Your attitude is in the right place, but your loyalty is for the choads. change counties and we can talk.


----------



## waynechorter (Oct 10, 2003)

wisegirl, as the mountain mama's are on kato's D everywhere we take the dam kid, we can't even eat lunch somewhere without getting disturbed for christ sake, I might suggest sending some pics out if you'd really like to have a shot hear. Full face and body shots are what is commonly sent, I would recommend the full front, side and rear profiles as sometimes a good photographer can play tricks when only one angle is used.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, yeah... I've tired of this game. Post when you have something new to say. We've all heard the rants, the girls love you blah, blah, send some pictures, blah blah, the chunder posse this, blah blah, you're a bad ass, lock your sisters up, blah, blah. Chunderboy was the man, but you boys suck, so don't even bother with your weak rebutels. 

There's only so much fun bantering with a bunch of egotards. 22 makes me laugh... an embryo... 

Have fun with your crayons...

And kato... I know this is a big word, but have you heard of something called a "metaphor"? 

Good day.


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Seems like you guys on the front range harbor some bitterness for the boaters in the Vail valley. Is it because maybe we have a rep. for having (by concentration) the baddest ass boaters in the state, or the country, hell maybe even the World. So then, maybe you guys should stop spewing s**t and step up and paddle with the best, and if you're nice, the boys will save some for you. As for skill, I have personally only paddled with a few of you guys and I know these guys are good, but I never see them posting on the Buzz. Maybe these are the cool FR's who don't need to boast about how good they are. GaryE is a badass, I witnessed his run on N. fork of the Slate and it was sic, but he swam. SO WHAT! AS for Kato, Heff said he never saw you there, maybe 10 too many beers at Shotgun Willies? Did you wake up with a havgover? With you only being able to drink legally for a year now, I can see how inexperience could get the better of you. I suggest drinking more bottled water. Have fun, saftey third!


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Jax,easy there big fella..I did swim about a 100 yards past the falls at a level that forced me to run the notch(where i stayed in my boat),which in case you didn't know the 7/8 people that have ran this drop took out above it...With the exception of a couple that also got pounded...You're right though,I wish I could have got it all and did everything I wanted to do and still got smashed..As for the front range,you're dealing with steamboaters now..Get those nose plugs yet?Getting back on my drugs,so I'm out..Peace
Gary


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

10-4 Gary, Not trying to demean your skills, just makin' a point. Don't care if you swam every drop, still a sic run. Who knows, maybe I'll have the balls to follow in 06'. Take care of that shoulder, And DO NOT consume alcohol with your meds.LOL.............


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Vaildykes, Steamboat [email protected]$, Front Range P^$$ys-

Please take notes........
-Front Rangers you have two good play spots in Lawson and Pueblo (both of which are at least an hour away). Golden, Confluenza, Union, Lyons, All suck
-Nothing anywhere near steamboat is steep enough to call real boating and from what I hear the park is toast (except Gore).
-Vailites, make sure Kobe at least gives you a reach around cause your boating ain't gettin anyone off.
-The Front Range is 4 hours from real skiing.
-Steamboat is 8 hours from real skiing.
-Vail skiers will never ski anything worthwhile so it doesn't matter how far away they are.

Moral of the story is: ya'll better get over to Colorado Ski and Golf for some new clubs or maybe Christys for some patio furniture.

-aaron


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

hey double-a-***, anyone that even metions good playboating (queer gathering spot) should stay the f u c k off this post. keep practicing spins and cartwheels for your circle jerk posse of butt lovers


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

slee-

I only mention playboating because of my audience..........come out to cali or get your ass over to CB, maybe the silverton area if you are so inclined.....oh wait dont forget your depends for when you shit yourself at the site of gradient......

-aaron


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Classic. The kid we used to call The Boy, getting called old and incompetent. Kato has been showing us up since he was teen. Running shit that a lot older and more experienced (but less skilled) boaters wouldn't. Wisegirl are you sure you don't have a nut sack buried in that skirt. I mean come on don't spout about someones skills if you can't even back it up.


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

i got news for ya, your pitching the wrong audience. nobody cares about where you are or the gradient you think is steep or how cool "loops" are. and as far as coming to cali or silverton or cb, we've all been there done that, look for the big blue boat that says skreem on the back and if your lucky i'll let you follow my line so you don't split you face open trying to show off for your cornholers.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

been there done that a......and you still chose to defend vail/front range/steamboat? wow, maybe i should follow you, you must have gone after all those hot ladies colorado is known for, to your credit I bet they start to look good after you've tossed a few back from your bootie.....


-aaron


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

yeah dude. the women in gunnison are smokin!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

that is why I moved to Cali....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry Billy, cause I thought most of the "terms" used here were more metaphorical (see my above post).

Metaphor - A figure of speech in which a term or phrase is applied to something to which it is not literally applicable in order to suggest a resemblance, as in "Billy is a dick hole".

Billy, we know you're a human, but "dick hole" is the metaphor.

Yes, Kato is literally young, but the point is he will be done, old, washed up, yesterday's news, like (key word) an old man. So go ahead and laugh now... it was funny and now that it's been spelled out for you you might find the humor in it or at least be able to come up with a better rebuttable (that means "come back").

Maybe in simpler terms... Billy young, joke him old. Got it?

Your post on the other hand wasn't even funny. Did it make anyone else laugh? No wit and about as interesting as ,"My dad has a gun..."

Neat Billy. Thanks for pointing out the known... Kato is young. Nice work.


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

her shit must smell like roses


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

No more than yours.


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, I hear double-a-ron ended up in San Fran.


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Aaron- Guess where all the hot chicks that Colorado really is known for live....Boulder. Guess where creeks are that drop faster than my respect for playboaters......Boulder (Jasper Creek=100x harder than anything you'd think you were nutting up for around CB). Guess where I live.....Boulder. Where are you from? Gunnison. Hey wanna cruise the stockyards for 4H babes? where do you come from claiming steamboat is trash, you are in the trashiest part of Colorado there chief!

Wisegirl- Thanks for choosing to ridicule my greatest advantage...my age. This "embryo" won't be washed up until long after you're experiencing the finer aspects of senility. Have fun in that retirement home! I'll be running the shiat.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

boulder sucks as hard as vail


----------



## chadmckenzie26 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Boulder*

Ah, The Peoples Republic of Boulder. Tell me, if ist's so hot up there why did the football coach hire a prostitue? Where do you have to ski in Boulder, Eldora? Lame.. Boulders great for picking granola eating hippy chicks.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

but the panhandling is soooo good!!!! making about $150 in 2 hours. Gonna have new paddle in no time!


----------



## Jaxxon (May 19, 2005)

Kato, you might want to check out the front range beginner trip. Sounds like there might be quite a lot of action for you there. If you're into 4-h, this could be big. It's less risky than hanging at the local day care spots.

Did someone say that Flatboat was trash?


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

All you mounatin livin bitches need to learn to respect the only woman (wisegirl) you have between all three counties you live in. I would think you would all be jumping all over her. It is understanble that you mountain men have big egos. You get no real lovin so you all 'think' you can rock the ladies with the ass slappin, but you have only seen it online. Try to come down and work the front range women, they would rock your small cocks and send your shattered egos back to the mountains and make you realize you have to live amongst the boys and enjoy the sausage fest lifestyle you have all desired for. 
1 mile runs = 1 minute men. That is what the ladies say about the chuderposse. All my hoes would be pissed if I didn't hide them from you wanksters and your poor performances.

And double-ass, no one wants to hear a lick from some bisexual dude in southern cal, talkin about play spots and resorts. Go to the backcounrty you bitch, oh you don't have back country skiing within a 6 hour drive. That is what boof.com is for.

slee everyone knows you want to playboat, not creek boat, pretty sure that is all you were whinning about in cali and oregon a few years back.
"hey nick can't we go play boating today, the creeks are to big"


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Wisegirl I think you got a little off track, when you started to think there was humor in your posts. A self proclaimed hotty and future creek boater extraordinaire. Now thats some funny stuff. I am being sarcastic by the way. Maybe you should get out and get some exercise. Go blow off some steam, lose some of that angst, maybe even get some action. It will do a lot more for your self esteem, than claiming you are hot and are going to be a great boater some day.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I wasn't gonna trash on vail anymore than it already has been, rightfully so too. But then as I was reading this I heard Vail mentioned in the background on FOX news cause of some new billion dollar trophy house. All I caught was that it has a quarter-mile long master bedroom. That shit must get lonely with the lack of fine punang and all up there.


----------



## Juan E Thyme (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought Billy's post was funny.

I hope this doesn't get outta hand and the word "cum dribbler" doesn't get used again as it did several years back... who did that? Man, the good 'ol days. 

Slee.. remember to call me if you do Jasper. I'll run safety, my foot is good to go. Good drinking to Chunder w/ ya last week....

JH


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Male Valley is full of nothin but wanna be Johnny Colorado's and Bull-***** of the worst kind.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

The lecture begins-
SoCal
San Gorgonio 12k ft peak less than an hour away, short season but drops almost 6k vert.
Santa Margarita- Right out my back door, big water class V (and not your boulder tubing crowd class five)
Huntington/Laguna/Newport Beach-Close enough I can ride my bike, Hottest women on the planet, period. Better play waves then anything in CO.
The women are not only hot but easy too and the worse you treat um the more they like it. 
Jobs that actually pay bills rather then shackin up with 20 of your buddies in a house you will never afford. 
No down valley attitude here, diversity everywhere.
70-80 degrees year round

So lets see...Vail/Steamboat/Front Range
No good skiing
no hot women
no kayaking worth a shit

If one more tubing/snow plow teaching/hairy women chasing/whitebread trustafarian gets on here and talks shit about how great boulder/vail/steamboat is i will be sending twitch and thekid to your area for a little house call where on my orders they will proceed to break your ACLs. but dont worry steadman is "world reknown".......


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

JH don't even bring that shit up again,it took me years to live that one down...SSSSHHH!

This thread has gotten a little to agro for me at this point...If you don't know the people you're messing with then keep it civil..Don't want anyone getting beat up at the mtn buzz party you know..As for sean,chunderboy was sooo on to you,i always suspected just never really cared to ask as you are fun to paddle with and all,but now you're calling vail for directions and shit..WTF!

Lets do this,vail has a couple good boaters,steamboat has a couple more,the butte has 3 and the rest well,no need to mention as it is well known...Why is everyone on their cpu instead of outside getting it done?I want carnage stories enough of the internet tough guys...I'm sure slee can start us off with i'm sure a major beating he's taken lately,by the river or his "room mate"..


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Everyone should be outside doing anything except talking trash in cyberspace. Word to Gary E. 

Oh yea - Pappas likes little boys.

Later - I'm heading up the Ritz-Carlton Bachelor Gulch.


----------



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

must like you cause you are the littlest person i know. Does your mom know your surfing for catchers????? on her internet account?

put on your water wings the CFS is down. 

and I love cyberspace cause its the only thing keepin me sane until 5


----------

